# Override passwords for Windows XP Pro?



## Clay7926 (Nov 22, 2008)

My wife and I purchased a computer for my mom this past summer, and I found out last week that she somehow set up an administrator password in Windows XP, and forgot her password. So, right now she is locked out of her comp completely, and I have no idea how to override the password in order to unlock the computer. Can anyone point me to any resource, or walk me through how I can unlock Mom's computer for her?

Thanks!


----------



## historyb (Nov 22, 2008)

found this, it might help:

Offline NT Password & Registry Editor


----------



## ServantofGod (Nov 22, 2008)

You can reboot the computer using the Restore disk. It will erase everything, and start you from when you first purchased it, but if you don't have anything important saved on it yet, it won't matter.


----------



## gene_mingo (Nov 22, 2008)

if you know how to make a bootable cd, then this should do the trick,

Ophcrack

works really good on windos xp.

No need to run a system restore.


----------



## Clay7926 (Nov 27, 2008)

This is just what I needed! Thanks, all!


----------



## turmeric (Nov 27, 2008)

I got my brother's computer after he died. He had it set up with a password. I don't remember what I did but went into safe mode womehow and convinced it to let me change the passowrd to no password. Amazing!


----------

